
Ask HN: Best HN “Who Is Hiring” Parser? - swyx
I think there&#x27;s a few of these floating around but now I am actually looking at these in earnest I can&#x27;t find them (i don&#x27;t even know what to type in to Algolia to get me the results). Surely someone has built a scraper for these?<p>also would be interesting to eke out comp trends over time but it seems the submitted data is still so unstructured that its unlikely to yield useful results.
======
27182818284
[http://whoishiring.io/](http://whoishiring.io/)

[http://hnhiring.me/](http://hnhiring.me/)

are probably the two most prominent

